# Least favorite pizza toppings?



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

Haha, yeah scram the favorite ones and discuss the most yuck ones.

(yes I did that thread last year as well.. huehue)

as for me:

bell peppers, shrimps, olives, artichokes, pineapples, banana.. yuck. not too fond of heavy meat ones either.. kebab meat is as far as I stretch though.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2015)

Anchovies.

No... just no...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah.. I can tolerate clams and crayfish but yeah most fish. ech


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 14, 2015)

Olives, Artichokes, Spinach, Chicken is meh on pizza (only meat I dislike!), Anchovies, Green and Red peppers (only sweet peppers please) and definitely no pineapple, not my thing lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 14, 2015)

Vegetables, more particularly olives, onions, and mushrooms.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Vegetables, more particularly olives, onions, and mushrooms.



yes olives why even.. too salty and sticky for my taste. 

i dont mind onions and mushrooms though


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't really like fish on my pizza. Shrimp and crabs are fine, but fish is perfect all by itself.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 14, 2015)

Any meat cause you know, I can't eat it and it makes me sad.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 14, 2015)

I almost died eating pineapple pizza.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

are we resurrecting the pizza thread phase again? lel

anchovies. and wtf, bananas? I've never heard of bananas on pizza o-o


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

Natty said:


> are we resurrecting the pizza thread phase again? lel
> 
> anchovies. and wtf, bananas? I've never heard of bananas on pizza o-o



It's actually quite common here on curry pizzas. Not that it's good though

(yes we are)


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> It's actually quite common here on curry pizzas. Not that it's good though
> 
> (yes we are)



well it certainly sounds gross.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

Natty said:


> well it certainly sounds gross.



yeah i guess it's a swedish thing though. banana curry pizza egh.

and idk. cilantro/coriander and pineapple ech @__@


----------



## Kanthy (Aug 14, 2015)

Pineapple is yummy, especially with mushrooms. c:

I hate ham on pizza, or pepperoni. x_x Surefire way to make me gross out. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

ham can be good but yeah as I said I prefer vegetarian pizzas rather than those with meat in


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

OH

I HATE bacon on pizza. I've tried a bite before............ it didn't go well


----------



## Kanthy (Aug 14, 2015)

I think vegetarian pizzas actually work better in some cases as there's less of the flavour being focused on meat, so more unusual/exciting flavours show up. They're usually cheaper in restaurants too, now that I think about it...


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 14, 2015)

Any fish/seafood. Ugh no.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2015)

Anything that isn't just cheese and pepperoni, even then I usually pick pepperoni off and eat it separately. I only like my pizza plain , unless it's buffalo chicken pizza but then it has to have bleu cheese as the sauce.


----------



## kassie (Aug 14, 2015)

Anchovies. Or tbh any kind of seafood.


----------



## Sona (Aug 14, 2015)

any meat
(since I don't eat it xD )


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

Kanthy said:


> I think vegetarian pizzas actually work better in some cases as there's less of the flavour being focused on meat, so more unusual/exciting flavours show up. They're usually cheaper in restaurants too, now that I think about it...



yeah and you dont get as full as it were a lot of meat and stuff on it. bolognese and taco pizzas can work if done right but yea in general i prefer vegetarian


----------



## Locket (Aug 14, 2015)

Pineapple and mushrooms. I'm allergic to mushrooms and pineapple is just gross.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

yes they are gross ;_; ugh.

i generally like mushrooms tho so jav to disagree on that


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 14, 2015)

Bell peppers and onions. Yuck! My favorite pizza place sometimes manages to hide one of those on my pizza. Finding it is like finding a boobytrap and it ruins the rest of the pizza.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

i agree about bell peppers  uuugh.

also when they manage to hide olives and you dont notice until you chew ew


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 14, 2015)

Anchovies
mushrooms
sausage
canadian bacon


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

bacon on pizza. sounds gross actually.. i usually like bacon but pizzas naw braah


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 14, 2015)

Most meat is gross to me. Also, onions and peppers.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

sausages... ew

- - - Post Merge - - -

and chickens god ew


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

the only meat that's acceptable on pizza is sausage. Anything else is just wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

kebab meat otherwise ech no


----------



## riummi (Aug 14, 2015)

i'm actually not to fond of pepperoni of my pizza, same goes for artichokes o.e


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

Peperoncino is yuck too if they put on a lot


----------



## Rasha (Aug 14, 2015)

Onions, I only started accepting them this year but I dislike them when cut in big chunks


----------



## Aeryka (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't like any kind of meat on pizza, it's yuck to me.


----------



## Greninja (Aug 14, 2015)

olives, onions, mushrooms, bell peppers, certain sausages, and tomateo like we already have tomateo sauce in it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

yeah fresh tomatoes are yuck

also...like really heavy meat with sauce ech


----------



## Panazel Maria (Aug 14, 2015)

Any meat is fine to me! I can't stand olives, mushrooms, or bell peppers! Or any veggies on pizza for that matter! Pineapples are a-okay!


----------



## mintellect (Aug 14, 2015)

Any topping that isn't cheese.


----------



## aetherene (Aug 14, 2015)

Practically anything vegetables so things like onions, olives, and peppers. And mushrooms. Gross. I don't mind spinach and artichokes but peppers but the four I previously mentioned are the bane of my existence. I hate eating pizza with any of that stuff because it's so much work to go through to pick it all off. Onions are awful because they blend in really well with the sauce, dough, and cheese so I always end up accidentally eating one and it's nasty. D:


----------



## Clavis (Aug 14, 2015)

Chicken. It's always cooked in a weird way and just feels wrong on pizza


----------



## tumut (Aug 14, 2015)

Mushrooms and any kind of meat. And pineapple is disgusting too ugh.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 14, 2015)

Nothing but good old mozzarella cheese! Also, I like a lot of crust.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 15, 2015)

Any kind of seafood. And I guess chicken too, not a fan of it on pizza


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't like olives and jalape?os on my pizza. I guess I don't really like mushrooms either, but I can tolerate it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 15, 2015)

Pineapples. I got food poisoning from it on a pizza and hated it ever since


----------



## Frostbitten (Aug 15, 2015)

(I loooove anchovies)
Shrimp? Who...why..  ugh gross. 
Pepperoni, bacon, chicken, beef, ham, ew, no.
Alfredo sauce is a big no.


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 15, 2015)

Chicken and mushrooms don't belong on red sauce pizza.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 15, 2015)

The pepperoni


----------



## Azza (Aug 15, 2015)

Mushrooms, onion, olives, anchovies, and any other forms of vegetables. And pepperoni.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2015)

too much olive hate, man

the only thing that really comes to mind are onions.


----------



## tokkio (Aug 15, 2015)

.... _banana_..??? who the **** puts bananas on pizza omg what a crime 


anyway pineapples and seafood (most esp anchovies??) toppings are so ew


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2015)

Thunder said:


> too much olive hate, man
> 
> the only thing that really comes to mind are onions.



it is yuck, soz

@tokkio it's common here, banana curry pizza. i had it once to try, ewewew. fruit on pizza is general yuck though when it's hot


----------



## Shishkahuben (Aug 15, 2015)

One time when I was pulling a Hawaiian pizza out of the fridge, the box knocked over a jar, which broke. I accidentally stepped on it. Ever since that day I've hated pineapple.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2015)

oh god, rip sleep ^^^^ 

but eh yeah if they put too many diff sauces and **** on it it just get greasy and weird combos


----------



## RLinksoul (Aug 15, 2015)

Out of what I've tried, pineapple. I like pineapple, but I don't think it goes well on pizza. It's just such a different consistency compared to things like pineapple. It's like eating a gummy snack and finding something crunchy inside. It just doesn't mix well imo.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2015)

RLinksoul said:


> Out of what I've tried, pineapple. I like pineapple, but I don't think it goes well on pizza. It's just such a different consistency compared to things like pineapple. It's like eating a gummy snack and finding something crunchy inside. It just doesn't mix well imo.



this, but then i dont really like fruit in food unless it's a pie lol xD


----------



## Envy (Aug 15, 2015)

I can only have cheese pizza, and even then the cheese gets to be a bit much for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2015)

It depends on the cheese, I can tell the diff between regular and mozzarella or whatever they use for sure


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 15, 2015)

I had a neighbor that put ketchup on her pizza. I really didn't get that and it sounds gross. 

From what I've tried, I'm not a fan of black olives or pineapple on pizza. But I usually like all pizza and I'll just eat it if it's there


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 15, 2015)

Anything that isn't Canadian bacon and pineapple.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 16, 2015)

Green olives, so gross, and bell peppers, and any kind of peppers really. I have peppers. =[


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 16, 2015)

While I was skimming through this thread I was just shaking my head no at everything. Y'all are crazy, most of the stuff you guys said is delicious on pizza. If I _had_ to choose the worst pizza toppings it would probably be goat cheese, avocado, and bacon all together on one pizza. My dad used a small portion of his pizza dough to make it and it was the worst of it's batch. It wasn't really even all that bad, I had seconds.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 16, 2015)

Anchovies. My god...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 16, 2015)

I enjoy most things on pizza, I guess my least favourite would just be 4 cheese pizza. But if I had to choose a worst topping, it would probably be anchovies.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Green olives, so gross, and bell peppers, and any kind of peppers really. I have peppers. =[



yeah most peppers are gross indeed

black olives tho ew


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Aug 16, 2015)

Pineapple on pizza is disgusting and ruins it. However I like pineapple.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 16, 2015)

Mushroom. Yuck.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 16, 2015)

Barbeque sauce. It's pizza, not a steak you idiot.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Barbeque sauce. It's pizza, not a steak you idiot.



tf never heard of but yeah ugh.

anyways when they put too many sauces/dressings. ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

also goat cheese... in general cheese that is not as the main sauce really

and beets ew


----------



## cornimer (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm a vegetarian, so any meat toppings are 
Also, I hate olives.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't like the cheese or the sauce that  comes on pizza. Gross toppings


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Any sorta of seafood topping or veges, aside from green peppers.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

clams and crayfish is good

shrimp nope bruh


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 18, 2015)

Olives are a no. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> clams and crayfish is good
> 
> shrimp nope bruh



Never tried clam or crayfish on my pizza,
Shrimp just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

i have it's nice actually

yeah shrimp is kinda yuck but i'm trying to like it lol


----------



## mogyay (Aug 18, 2015)

seafood/meat because vegetarian but i hate any other type of cheese apart from mozzarella on a pizza. four cheese is just the worst. also i hate mushrooms


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

wtf they jav 4 cheese pizza


eeww


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Aug 18, 2015)

Peppers, onions, sausage, pepperoni, and ham.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

ham can go sometimes but most of the time it's really slippery and ew-y


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

chicken


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 23, 2015)

That I've tried? Sausage.

That I haven't? Anchovy's.


----------



## wassop (Aug 23, 2015)

ham and mushrooms , blegh


----------



## Llust (Aug 23, 2015)

pineapple and mushrooms


----------



## N e s s (Aug 23, 2015)

Any meat whatsoever.

Also in a town my brother goes to college at there's a really good place called the crooked crust, they serve a "greens" pizza that's actually really good.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Any meat whatsoever.
> 
> Also in a town my brother goes to college at there's a really good place called the crooked crust, they serve a "greens" pizza that's actually really good.



oml, i want.

also yeah basically any cheese that is not sauce.


----------



## Zerous (Aug 24, 2015)

I really, really, really hate anchovies.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 10, 2021)

I haven't ever been fond of putting pineapple on pizza. Just not a fan of the sweet/sour combination, since it tastes unnatural to me.


----------



## Xeleron (Feb 10, 2021)

Pineapple. I'd take anchovies over pineapple on pizza any day! well, maybe not any day, gotta watch out for sodium intake levels lol


----------



## Mad Aly (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm not a fan of Italian sausage...


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 10, 2021)

Pineapple and anchovies are probably tied for the worst with me. I wouldn't eat either one even if I was starving. I'm not too fond of any kind of meat on pizza, either, but I will eat it if it's all that's available. Yep, that's right, I don't like pepperoni pizza. I prefer veggies by a landslide.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 11, 2021)

anchovies, they're gross
and i recently found out some people put bananas on pizza, which is weird but i just really hate bananas

also i don't have any problem with pineapple on pizza, i don't get why a lot of people hate on that 1 pizza 
i've tried it and it's well nice, i probably won't have it again because i prefer other pizza lol


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2021)

while i’ve never tried them, the thought of seafood, olives or pineapple on my pizza makes me .


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2021)

lmfaoo who bumped this

but okay ham and meat can go on the list these days for sure


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 11, 2021)

Seafood and olives can get off my pizza  I don’t like seafood or olives in general so I’m especially not a fan when they wind up on my pizza. Just ruins it  and I can’t ~just pick them off~ because it’s too late by then the taste has sunk into the pizza 

I don’t really like the little meatballs some pizzas have either?? They bother me lol.


----------



## Masenkochick (Feb 11, 2021)

mushroom and olives! They are so gross and don't belong on pizza at all!!!!


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 11, 2021)

Most likely banana. Too sweet.

I've had some other odd stuff on pizza but I can't remember it all.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 11, 2021)

I did not know that people put banana on pizzas until reading some of these comments, but I'll add that to my least favorites along with pineapple and sardines. Basically, if I wouldn't eat it on its own, then I'm not going to eat it on a pizza either. And I hate the taste and texture of seafood and pineapples, and I only like banana in very specific circumstances, like banana bread.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 11, 2021)

Honestly any type of topping is my least favourite, when I was younger I’d only eat just the standard cheese and tomato pizza, anything else would be picked off. I like pineapple but it doesn’t belong on a pizza and most of the other toppings like pepperoni, olives or anchovies I just don’t like at all. I don’t eat any pizza anymore (sounds crazy but I just don’t like it) but if I did I think the wildest topping I’d add would be a mushroom, anything else to me is a no go.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 11, 2021)

I've never really met a pizza I didn't like...and I'm pretty forward about trying new things. That said, the concept of anchovies on pizza never appealed to me. I don't even have anything against anchovies, tbh. Not that I have ever eaten them...but, at the end of the day, they are just salty little fish. And I don't mind fish at all. So, yeah...anchovies as a concept are fine...but I don't really want fish on my pizza.


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 11, 2021)

mushrooms... they're too slimy for me


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 11, 2021)

Cheese...., I know, I know. Very unpopular opinion, but I just don't like the stuff in general. 

Its nice to see more vegan options available now, especially for someone who doesn't like cheese which is on almost every pizza. So my options have been limited until now. I've really been liking hummus pizzas, topped with a heavy load of vegetables yum!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 11, 2021)

I don't like any seafood or olives on my pizza. That's about it though, I'm fine with everything else.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 11, 2021)

Fish, pineapple, and ham are definitely my least favorite.


----------



## oranje (Feb 11, 2021)

Bell peppers.  I do not want it in any of my food, including pizza.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Feb 12, 2021)

Not a huge fan of sweet things on my pizza: pineapples, sweet potatoes, bananas, etc HOWEVER I have never turned down a slice lolol.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 12, 2021)

Any type of seafood


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 12, 2021)

Fruits like pineapple and banana (because who the heck puts fruits on savoury pizzas?!), tomatoes (really dislike those overall unless they're smooth, bitless sauce), anchovies (too salty), mushrooms (I like them better on steak), most of the other vegetables (bell pepper and onion because of the icky texture when hot)... that's all I can name so far.


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 15, 2021)

Never had anchovies or banana on pizza so I can't say anything about that. I don't like olives on pizza. I'll be ok with most vegetables on pizza.


----------



## meo (Feb 15, 2021)

Probably onions and green bell peppers. :/ I actually like both in other things just not on top of pizzas.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 15, 2021)

Mushrooms and pineapple... obviously not together but both of those toppings always get scrapped off.


----------



## Jhine7 (Feb 15, 2021)

Olives are the worst food to ever exist on Earth, so I'd go with that.


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 15, 2021)

Ham, people say pineapple is what's wrong with Hawaiian pizza, but really it's the ham.
Pineapple pepperoni is great! Cowboy/barmaid pizza is my favorite though


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 15, 2021)

Olives. I've tried to like them, but I probably never will. I think that's the only topping I actually dislike.


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 15, 2021)

I very much dislike pineapple and any kind of chunky meat on my pizza


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Feb 15, 2021)

Any pizza with fish or seafood topping. I have yet to taste one I like, and I prefer avoiding it all together.


----------



## -cinnamon- (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm going to make 10k enemies for saying this but...

Pepperoni. 

No, just no. 

Green bell peppers take the second place.

And on third place we have...

Pineapple. I could just literally not mention it because it. isn't. a. pizza. topping. plz. make. it. stop.


... can you tell the Italian in me is raging?


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 16, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Haha, yeah scram the favorite ones and discuss the most yuck ones.
> 
> (yes I did that thread last year as well.. huehue)
> 
> ...



Any sort of fish is a no go for me, I dislike fish and even worse on a pizza. Fish and cheese just turns my stomach. Pepperoni and pineapple are also a no touch zone for me.


----------



## The Foogle (Feb 16, 2021)

Anything that's NOT Cheese/pepperoni, pineapples is a sin and mushrooms are kinda plain


----------



## oak (Feb 16, 2021)

I just can't do any of the meat toppings like ground beef, bacon, sausage etc cause they always greasy as heck. I'm not a fan of olives or pineapples either. My pizza is always kinda basic lol. I prefer cheese pizza or sometimes pepperoni/mushroom/bellpepper if they don't put too much pepperoni on.


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 16, 2021)

anchovies and pepperoni are a big no no for me.

pepperoni is yucky and i generally don’t like meat on pizza anyways, im more of a veggie person.  something about pepperoni that just sets me off, plus i don’t like the taste.

anchovies.. i don’t think i need to elaborate on this one.

just give me mushrooms and green bell peppers and im set!


----------



## Uffe (Feb 16, 2021)

"Canadian bacon". I've never had anchovies or anything like that on my pizza, so I don't know if I would like that or not.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 16, 2021)

I prefer a basic cheese pizza, but I do experiment from time to time. Though I'm definitely not a fan of bell peppers, fruits or meats on my pizza ^^;


----------



## Hype (Feb 16, 2021)

Sausage


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 16, 2021)

I've never been particularly adventurous with pizza toppings. My family liked pepperoni on their pizzas, so I tended to have that when we got pizza during my youth and I enjoyed it. I cut red meat from my diet years back though, save for special occasions, so I don't have it anymore. Other than that, the only other toppings I've tried are bacon (which was fine), bell peppers (I _would_ like this but whenever I've had it from a pizzeria it's always seemed that they're a different temperature than the pizza itself and it bugs me, so I'm not a fan),  jalapeño (which I definitely enjoy), and chicken (which I enjoy, but I've only ever had it on white/garlic pizza and intend to keep it that way). I need to try more toppings.

Of those few that I've had then, I guess I'd say peppers are my least favorite, with the exception of jalapeño which I love.

Never had pineapple on pizza, but I've never enjoyed pineapple on its own, so I don't really want to go out of my way to try it unless it was available at a party I was at or something and the opportunity arose. I doubt I'd enjoy it any more on a pizza, but I'd want to give it a fair shake before saying I dislike it.


----------



## amemome (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm fine with most toppings! I used to hate pineapple on my pizza but now I don't mind as much.

I still hate peppers (bell peppers, chili peppers, banana peppers) and olives on my pizza though.

And unlike a lot (?) of people, I really like mushrooms.


----------



## Velo (Mar 2, 2021)

Anything meat is generally a no-go for me. I flipped through a couple answers on here and was pretty interested to see quite a few people agreed with this! And, ugh, chicken is quite possibly the nastiest pizza meat topping. Whoever came up with that is just bonkers.
My sister in law gets the WEIRDEST pizzas, which include chicken. She also get brocolli on them, and I must say - I generally like veggies on pizza. But brocolli does NOT belong on pizza either!
I also generally do not like "white" or "white sauce" pizzas, I do think a lot of those have chicken haha. But either way I don't like the white sauce!


----------



## Merielle (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm vegetarian so I can't do any meat on pizza, that aside I'm fine with most other toppings... except onions.  I'll eat the weird vegetables, I'll eat the fruit pizza, but I want nothing to do with onions ever.  I can't stand their texture or their taste.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jan 13, 2022)

my least favorite pizza toppings are definitely black olives and anchovies! also not a fan of pineapples on my pizza


----------



## Belle T (Jan 13, 2022)

Bell peppers.

The reaction I get when I say this is something along the lines of, "Well, that's okay.  Not everyone can handle spicy food."  Listen, here!  I _love _spicy foods and have a pretty high tolerance for it. I even like-though don't love-bell peppers normally. But the way that the flavor of the peppers taste combined with mozzarella cheese is absolutely insufferable to me. It's not the spiciness that is the problem, it's the flavor. Even if you pick the peppers off, it blends itself into the cheese and gives off this repulsive tang that doesn't flatter the cheese or the sauce.


----------

